# Canadian 3G iPad in USA



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going on a trip to New York City in June, and I'd like to bring my Canadian-bought iPad (pre-ordered) with me. I'd like to use the 3G service there, I have a few questions.

- I assume Rogers 3G micro SIMs will not work in the USA?
- If I order an AT&T micro SIM (from eBay or the like), would I simply be able to use a credit card and activate it when I get to the US?
- Ordering a full sized AT&T SIM is cheaper. Would I be able to resize (cut) the SIM, and put it in my iPad, and activate it in the US the same as I would do a micro SIM?

I ask these questions because I am going there with my school and I'm unsure if I'll be able to visit an AT&T store while I'm there.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hawk2416 said:


> I assume Rogers 3G micro SIMs will not work in the USA


Why would you assume that?? A micro SIM carries the same information as a traditional SIM (just on a smaller card).


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

I mean the Rogers micro SIM is locked to Canada, is it not? With the Rogers SIM, I would not get coverage in the USA? This is my question.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

If you use your Rogers data plan while in the US you will be able to connect to the AT&T network. You will, however, be charged a huge fee for data roaming.

You should be able to activate an AT&T micro-SIM in the iPad but AT&T may require a US addressed credit card (sometimes even prepaid don't work apparently). I'm still looking into this as I will be buying a US 3G iPad and need to activate data before I get my US address and associated credit card. 

Hopefully we will get more answers from others here as well.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Macified said:


> If you use your Rogers data plan while in the US you will be able to connect to the AT&T network. You will, however, be charged a huge fee for data roaming.


Not true... as long as you are proactive! Rogers (and Fido) have US data roaming packages that are, honestly, pretty reasonable (IMHO). 

The part about being able to connect to the AT&T network (like all Rogers SIMs!) is correct.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

But because the Rogers iPad plans are prepaid, wouldn't we assume that we could not be charged extra for US roaming? If I paid with cash, that is.


----------



## Grandriver125 (Jun 11, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> Not true... as long as you are proactive! Rogers (and Fido) have US data roaming packages that are, honestly, pretty reasonable (IMHO).
> 
> The part about being able to connect to the AT&T network (like all Rogers SIMs!) is correct.



Reasonable? Is the Canada/US Plan really reasonable? I seem to recall reading $50 for 500 mb for the iPhone. I personally don't consider that reasonable. If it is the same for the iPad (expect it to be) it is not something I'd pay for. Thus, I'll have both a US and a Cdn iPad. AT&T is going to be charging its US customers who use their iPad in Canada about a BUCK a MB. Even more unreasonable. Makes Rogers look good. 

GR


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Hawk2416 said:


> But because the Rogers iPad plans are prepaid, wouldn't we assume that we could not be charged extra for US roaming? If I paid with cash, that is.


Can you prepay for data with cash? My assumption is that you will need to enter a credit card which will be automatically charged for another month on a predetermined date (unless you specifically cancel the next month). With that credit card on file you can be charged for any overages or data roaming that occur on the account even if you cancel for the next billing period.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

While you probably wouldn't be able to pay with cash, a prepaid Visa or MC could be used, in which case there isn't much they could do to charge you.

I think that on US iPads, you need to pay for a roaming package to even be able to turn on the data roaming feature, the Canadian one will most likely be the same.

Luc


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

I recall reading on a Rogers forum (from a Rogers official) stating that after you go over the 250mb/5gb limit, the service simply stops, at which time you buy another month worth of data. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out with Rogers, and if there will be international data available.

Anybody know answers to the other questions about AT&T SIMs?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

While you probably wouldn't be able to pay with cash, a prepaid Visa or MC could be used, in which case there isn't much they could do to charge you.

I think that on US iPads, you need to pay for a roaming package to even be able to turn on the data roaming feature, the Canadian one will most likely be the same.

Luc


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

It seems my original questions got bumped a page, so I'll reiterate:

- If I order an AT&T micro SIM (from eBay or the like), would I simply be able to use a credit card and activate it when I get to the US?
- Ordering a full sized AT&T SIM is cheaper. Would I be able to resize (cut) the SIM, and put it in my iPad, and activate it in the US the same as I would do a micro SIM?


----------



## Grandriver125 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hawk2416 said:


> It seems my original questions got bumped a page, so I'll reiterate:
> 
> - If I order an AT&T micro SIM (from eBay or the like), would I simply be able to use a credit card and activate it when I get to the US?
> - Ordering a full sized AT&T SIM is cheaper. Would I be able to resize (cut) the SIM, and put it in my iPad, and activate it in the US the same as I would do a micro SIM?


If you can use it in the US with AT&T my guess is that you will have to have a US credit card (not just US$ with a Canadian bank - but a US$ CC with a US bank [which includes RBC in the southern US) AND a US address. 

I have a Virgin US phone and a year ago when I changed my billing address back to Canada after returning home in April my next recharge by Virgin failed because they need a valid US address attached to the card. Using my TD US$ visa would not do it - no US address with it. A real PITA and now I leave the address set as Florida and the post office forwards the statement from RBC Bank. I found this easiest in the end as we have a gas sucking motorhome we use in the US and I fill up at Pilots and Flying J's and many ask you to enter the zip code - and without it you get limited at the pump to $50 or $100 and have to go in and prepay. When you are putting in close to 300 litres is can be a slow process if you have to do 3 or 4 fills. 

GR


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I bet you'll have to have a US CC and billing address.

That absolutely drives me nuts buying gas in the US and having to have a US zip code.
I have talked to Visa and complained about this policy. I guess it's up to the individual gas stations as to their policy. I asked them what about the chip enabled card that is supposed to end all fraud. The US is probably further away from the entire rollout than we are in Canada.
I wish the Americans would have to enter a postal code, then I bet things would change, fast.
I have read up on this extensively on the internet and there is no answer other than cash.
(for gas).
I could not imagine doing a MH fill with 300 liters. A bike with 25 liters is enough of a PITA.

Anyways, back to the original topic.
I bet they will want an active CC, not a prepaid one with a limit on it, so they can keep charging you. I would never give them a CC number that is not the prepaid type.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good info, thanks guys. Then, any ideas on what would be the best way to go about doing this?


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I have copied this from another forum.
I'm not sure how to interpret this as to your situation?


_AT&T has today unveiled its 3G pre-paid data plans for the iPad, which include access to over 20,000 AT&T Wi-Fi Hot Spots nationwide at no extra cost.

The Domestic Data Plans for the iPad are as follows:

•	$14.99 per month for 250 MB
•	$29.99 per month for unlimited data

The charges will be automatically renewed every 30 days, unless you cancel your service, and you can change your domestic plan any time without penalty. Should you make a change, a new 30-day window will begin.

If you’re worried about possibly exceeding your monthly data limit, AT&T says that the on-device management system enables you to keep an eye on your data consumption directly via your iPad, and that users on the $14.99 plan will receive three alerts when they’re about to reach their 250 MB data limit – at 20 percent, 10 percent, and zero – when they will also be given the opportunity to add more data. Should you miss all the warnings and exceed your allowed amount of data, then your plan will expire, but AT&T say that you can simply add another one._


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

It seems to me when they say "automatically renewed every 30 days, unless you cancel", means they need a regular CC and that would be a US one with a US address??


----------

